# Fiskars X25 or X27?



## Gridlock (Nov 7, 2011)

I am relatively new to splitting and have been using a hardware store bought 8 pound maul.  It's tiring work and have been looking for something to make the job a little easier.  I've been reading a lot hear about the Fiskars Super Splitter and thought I'd try one, just not sure whether the 28 inch X25 or 36 inch X27 would make more sense.  I am 5' 10" and weigh about 170.  I'd be using it on a variety of northeast hardwoods of varying sizes.

Any opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## mayhem (Nov 7, 2011)

X27 will most likely be safer for you to use.  I tried a shorter handled Fiskars and it scared the living hell out of me...didn't even take it out of the packaging.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 7, 2011)

Choose carefully.  This will have a huge impact on you for the rest of your life.  And if you don't like the one you bought you can never just go back and buy the other one.


----------



## lctatlp (Nov 7, 2011)

I have the same question.  I'm 5'10 about 160 and have been using a big maul (about 8lbs I think) which has about a 31" handle.  I have a bunch of maple that splits very easy so I was thinking of getting a light maul for the easy stuff.


----------



## Gridlock (Nov 7, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Choose carefully.  This will have a huge impact on you for the rest of your life.  And if you don't like the one you bought you can never just go back and buy the other one.


Thanks much for that very helpful response.  :grrr:


----------



## curber (Nov 7, 2011)

I've got both and really prefer the x27 over the x25! I'm 5'8" 160 and could never figure out why fiskars says that the x27 is just for tall people. I'll sell you my x25 if you want it. Pat


----------



## curber (Nov 7, 2011)

Also the x25 the one time I used it mad me feel like I had to constantly stay bent over to keep it away from me. IT made my back hurt after a few minutes where as the x27 you can stand fully up-rite and I think its much less strain on you. Maybe it's cause I've always used a 36" splitting tool. Pat


----------



## John the Painter (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd say either one would be fine because if you lean it against the wood pile and turn away when you turn back it will already be split  ;-)


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 8, 2011)

Do ANY of you use a chopping block?


----------



## Gridlock (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I ordered the longer X27.


----------



## pen (Nov 8, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Do ANY of you use a chopping block?



Never w/ the old maul, always w/ the fiskars x25 and x27

pen


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 8, 2011)

Gridlock said:
			
		

> I am relatively new to splitting and have been using a hardware store bought 8 pound maul.  It's tiring work and have been looking for something to make the job a little easier.  I've been reading a lot hear about the Fiskars Super Splitter and thought I'd try one, just not sure whether the 28 inch X25 or 36 inch X27 would make more sense.  I am 5' 10" and weigh about 170.  I'd be using it on a variety of northeast hardwoods of varying sizes.
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm the same size, and use the 36". Depending on the conditions I may use a chopping block or I may not. But 36" is all I ever used so anything shorter would definitely be an adjustment. My 8# maul was also 36. If your buying online so that both are readily available I dont see any big advantage the shorter one would have to the average person.


----------



## trailmaker (Nov 8, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here.  The Fiskars are great splitters but they don't hold up like a maul when it comes to ground pounding.


----------



## mayhem (Nov 8, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Do ANY of you use a chopping block?



Always have, always will.  The shorter handled Fiskars are just too short to chop with for me, at least the way I swing the thing.  I'm about 5'10" and the wood I split is usually around 18-22" long, so the chopping block is relatively low and with a short handled tool, its very easy to split the round and the tool's head will continue right down and risk splitting my shins open since its too short to hit the splitting block.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I bend my knees as the axe is on the down stroke - makes a more vertical path for the axe head, and is easier on my back. Also should reduce the ankle chopping danger.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm a short and stout character, 5'7" and 170-190lbs   I still think the X25 is dangerous.  You always have to be carefull when splitting wood, I find I need to be Extra Specially Carefull when using the X25.  I've been surprised on more than one occasion.  Safety gear and steel toed boots are your friend.  With the X25 I find myself bending my knees quite a bit during the last split second of the stroke.  This makes the stroke more parallel to the ground when it hits the wood.

I am going to buy an X27 this spring when it comes time to chop more wood.

Also, use a chopping block of some sort.  My first shot with the X25 when through oak like butter and smashed into a rock.  I wasn't happy.


----------



## otsegony (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been splitting wood for over 20 years using everything from a set of wedges with a sledge hammer to a 12lb. Monster Maul.  Until I picked up a Fiskars my favorite maul was a 6lb Sears Craftsman from the 1980s.  Now I have both the x25 and x27 Fiskars splitters.  I have to say that I've never had any problems with the relatively shorter length of the x25 as it is just about the same length as the old Plumb axe that I use for cutting the branches off of felled trees. That said, I think that it is hard to go wrong with the x27.  I find that the extra length gives me just a bit more speed on the downstroke and will split more rounds with less effort than any of the other manual options.  Good luck!


----------



## klustgarten (Nov 15, 2011)

I use an 8 pound maul and a Fiskars X27. I use the X27 for everything except for large or suborn pieces, then the maul gets used for the initial split then back to the X27 to finish the job. Working like this allows me to Have long splitting sessions without getting tired and worn out. The two work really well together. I am 6'1" and would not even consider a shorter tool. Even people that are shorter seem to prefer the longer tool for the increased safety that it affords.


----------



## lctatlp (Nov 15, 2011)

I had the same question as the guy that originally posted the question. I ordered the X27 and it showed up today.  After a few splits it seemed to work ok.  I like the long handle.  I'm only 5'10 but I think this axe may work for me.  I don't like the shorter mauls and axes.


----------

